# Confused between 3D LEDs !!!



## Bibhuti (Apr 24, 2013)

Firends, I am new to this forum. Got stuck in between making one decision. Your expert opinions are anticipated.

Recently I have visited few electronics shop and zeroed on these models : LG - 42LM6410, Samsung 40ES6200, Sony 40HX750.
I am budget conscious and VFM buyer. I am not able to choose among these models due to Spec or VFM.
I am getting 42LM6410 at Rs.62.5K (Unhappy as no headphone out), 40ES6200 at 60.2K (Price!!!! Samsung Employee benefit!! but unhappy as Active 3d). 40HX750 @ 68K. (No mkv and Active 3D). My normal tv viewing experience will be 60% SD, 30% HD/BD mkv/mp4 movies, 10% 3D. Budget can go upto 65K.
For both Budget and mkv, 40HX750 is ruled out. I am inclined to LG but sammy getting cheaper for me. Heard lots on Active and Passive, IPS and PVA. 
I will not be buying any tv in recent 5 years. So inclined towards having SMART features.

Can you help guys?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 25, 2013)

As your budget is 65k and you are getting samsung employee benefit then you could get 40ES6800 for around or under 65k as you are getting 40ES6200 for only 60k.
You can wait if you wish as sony is coming with new sets in just a couple of weeks but I guess they will be out of your budget.


----------



## Sam22 (Apr 26, 2013)

it's not only you who has got confused with terms like Active, passive, IPS and all....Sony models have the best picture quality but they won't support the mkv format, which seems to be a issues for u..Lg has the benefiit because of the cost factor and also the passive 3d in it makes it worth buying..


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> it's not only you who has got confused with terms like Active, passive, IPS and all....Sony models have the best picture quality but they won't support the mkv format, which seems to be a issues for u..Lg has the benefiit because of the cost factor and also the passive 3d in it makes it worth buying..



That has changed though. 2013 Sony TVs support all formats and also support NTFS HDD and USB drives


----------



## red dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

Not sure about 3D,but LG's newer panels are just fantastic!
I would rather buy a Sharp/LG/Samsung/Panasonic tv over Sony any day but not sure of this 3D thing.


----------



## Minion (Apr 26, 2013)

Stick to lg LM 6410.


----------



## Sam22 (Apr 30, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> That has changed though. 2013 Sony TVs support all formats and also support NTFS HDD and USB drives



Good to know but what about their availability factor?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 30, 2013)

As of today the entire 2013 BRAVIA range has been launched in India except W900 flagship.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (May 17, 2013)

Focus on 2D PQ more than 3D because that's where the majority of watching time will be spent... and with the extra 2.3K you ll spend on LG LM6410 (assumingly!), you will also get 2 inches of extra screen size along with passive 3D


----------

